# mindless server clog, locked threads and the ignore function discussion



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

in light of recent threads being closed for trolls arguing and useless clutter i propose the man at the top change the system. 

make the ignore button work for thread titles. it won't make the server clog stop, good plus for rolli and the site traffic if/when he sells out. those involved won't have to cuss each other out and toke and talk can go back to decent threads instead of pointless stream of conscience BS posts & spam.

in the meantime here's a smoking fish chick:


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

Cry me a river


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

is this like the turducken? 

A fischickarette?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

Timewasmoney1 said:


> Cry me a river


Hitler had sympathisers too, they were all dicks too. don't like my posts put me on ignore. don;t like my threads still appearing. cry me a river.


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Hitler had sympathisers too, they were all dicks too. don't like my posts put me on ignore. don;t like my threads still appearing. cry me a river.


Dont like mine ignore me. In the meantime cry me that river


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

the idea of the thread was to start an actual serious debate on theses flaming threads, what purpose do they serve? i'm not picking fights with you nor anyone i just want a discussion and hopefully a change to the way the system works.


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

the system won't change.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

are you a mod? programmer? what makes you think it won't?


----------



## Timewasmoney1 (May 20, 2013)

What makes you feel entitled to not post posts in the right section?


----------



## gioua (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are you a mod? programmer? what makes you think it won't?



because the NWO has yet to be 100% established therefore we are ALL allowed to have varying opinions and attitudes.. were allowed to help or be asshats..

frankly I would not want it any other way..


----------



## cannawizard (May 20, 2013)

[video=youtube;0tdsL4kvp_I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0tdsL4kvp_I[/video]


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> are you a mod? programmer? what makes you think it won't?


Because it's the same everywhere. It's the nature of the internet. You've been here long enough to know it's the arbitrary enforcement of 'free speech' that makes this place what it is.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

well we'll have to agree to differ, i refuse to believe it can't be changed. though i do agree the internet is for free speech and a certain someone could be posting his spam out on other non mj related sites. probably make more money and annoy those who come here for MJ related stuff a lot less.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> because the NWO has yet to be 100% established therefore we are ALL allowed to have varying opinions and attitudes.. were allowed to help or be asshats..
> 
> frankly I would not want it any other way..


i'll get my tinfoil hat and book me a ticket to north korea asap then.

for the record i'm all for free speech. and i'm within my rights to say what's spam and needless


----------



## kinetic (May 20, 2013)

Don that someone does post on other sites. A few have banned him rightfully as well.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

he's been banned here too, just not perma banned as i realise you can get past that with proxy or just signing up from a new IP. if only he'd make his millions and fuck off to an island and enjoy them without the need to gas on about the method.


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

1 star..........


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

i was thinking earlier i might start a thread about my love for gummy bears


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

You should it'd prove my point even more.


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Didn't you make a few threads spamming lol?


----------



## mysunnyboy (May 20, 2013)

we need one of these buttons imo


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> You should it'd prove my point even more.


been working on a three pound bag today ............sooo good


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

So why make more clutter? Nobody is going to delete them either.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

making a point, if we all made such clutter something would get done.


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2013)

is it illegal to eat carrots at a bus stop?


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Lol, I too have tried, that's why I made the Jibber Jabber Thread. To my suprise it actually gets used alot but yeah, still alot sometimes.


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

not shit..........gummy bears.............figured what i dont eat i will top dress w ........put it on youtube become famous

but u hater trolls will have to wait two months maybe 2 years


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> is it illegal to eat carrots at a bus stop?


lotta girls do


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> lotta girls do


but is it illegal? we may need to start a thread on it.

i may also start a poll to see just how bouncy people prefer their carrots to be.


----------



## sunni (May 20, 2013)

thanks for your suggestion we will look it over and consider it !

have a good one!


----------



## PetFlora (May 20, 2013)

gioua said:


> because the NWO has yet to be 100% established therefore we are ALL allowed to have varying opinions and attitudes.. were allowed to help or be asshats..
> 
> frankly I would not want it any other way..


I disagree. The NWO is 100% in charge, but different factions are fighting a global turf war


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

and how many peeps eat the heads first!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

sunni said:


> thanks for your suggestion we will look it over and consider it !
> 
> have a good one!


Thank you Sunni but we know its one man's decision.


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

Let's tea party this bitch!


----------



## UncleBuck (May 20, 2013)

Trolling said:


> Let's tea party this bitch!


could have sworn you said you were leaving this site last night.

i suppose the booze wore off as you rested your wee little head on your smurf sheets.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

poll it, put it to the riu masses!?


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 20, 2013)

I haven't been posting that long but from what I see the "trolling" or "fighting" isn't serious. As a matter of fact I think those that engage in it see it as fun. I have no problem with it. Believe it or not there is some intelligence behind a well formulated insult. Do I engage in it, no, but I won't lie and say I don't enjoy some of the banter that I read.

It really is harmless and if you don't like then you don't have to engage. I just see it as some guys sittin around shooting the shit and having a "lively" conversation. Real spam seems to be taken care of quickly and the true trolls usually take their ball and go home.

I have had very pleasant conversations with some of these people that the rest of the board doesn't care for. I stay on topic, I don't attack them, and they respect that and reciprocate the gesture. It's that easy and I'm a new guy! If you have had a problem with these "trolls" in the past maybe it's how you approach them. I see these guys get attacked NON STOP for posting even the most sincere thread. Don't you think you may be a little defensive or even offensive if that is how you are treated constantly.

It just takes communication and respect. Pop on to a politics thread, show some respect and I promise you the same respect will be shown.

Just my opinion...I could be full of shit.


----------



## woody333333 (May 20, 2013)

SlaveNoMore said:


> I haven't been posting that long but from what I see the "trolling" or "fighting" isn't serious. As a matter of fact I think those that engage in it see it as fun. I have no problem with it. Believe it or not there is some intelligence behind a well formulated insult. Do I engage in it, no, but I won't lie and say I don't enjoy some of the banter that I read.
> 
> It really is harmless and if you don't like then you don't have to engage. I just see it as some guys sittin around shooting the shit and having a "lively" conversation. Real spam seems to be taken care of quickly and the true trolls usually take their ball and go home.
> 
> ...



politics is where i will start my thread about gummy bears.........sound good?


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 20, 2013)

woody333333 said:


> politics is where i will start my thread about gummy bears.........sound good?


Only Blue And Red gummy bears.


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

Good points, but I think you are new to the actual issue of this not being banter but stream of conscience that finn seems the need to spout & wast riu's server space with. Banter is good fun, discussing his latest hair brained bs is not banter its flaming and not even fun anymore.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> Good points, but I think you are new to the actual issue of this not being banter but stream of conscience that finn seems the need to spout & wast riu's server space with. Banter is good fun, discussing his latest hair brained bs is not banter its flaming and not even fun anymore.


Yes you are coorect I am new and don't know all of the ins and outs. I don't know who Finn is so I can't agree or disagree. Is this only about Finn? Did you guys have a falling out that hasn't been resolved?


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 20, 2013)

no, no falling out i just feel he contributes little and i self promoting his schemes some of which are mj related but are mostly bullshit. 

i remember when riu was poor and asking for server money donations. this guy is using up bandwidth for his own promotion and talking crap. which can be done freely on other sites and would actually make him more money since most stoners buy weed and munch not waste their money on crap.


----------



## SlaveNoMore (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> no, no falling out i just feel he contributes little and i self promoting his schemes some of which are mj related but are mostly bullshit.
> 
> i remember when riu was poor and asking for server money donations. this guy is using up bandwidth for his own promotion and talking crap. which can be done freely on other sites and would actually make him more money since most stoners buy weed and munch not waste their money on crap.


ahhhhh, I got you. Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Trolling (May 20, 2013)

UncleBuck said:


> could have sworn you said you were leaving this site last night.
> 
> i suppose the booze wore off as you rested your wee little head on your smurf sheets.


Is your name maple syrup?



It should be, you sap...


----------



## BarnBuster (May 20, 2013)

Don Gin and Ton said:


> and how many peeps eat the heads first!


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

................................


----------



## Don Gin and Ton (May 21, 2013)

so what's the word sunni?


----------

